# Eastman 5203



## Milspec (Jan 1, 2021)

Well massive Dev chart says Dektol for a ISO of 20 and wouldn’t that be way to high, it also doesn’t tell how long to agitate or for how long.
Anyone with experience with this film would be greatly appreciated and does anyone know of alternative developers
Thanks Milspec


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 1, 2021)

Also a listing to use Ilfosol......

Massive Dev Chart Film Development, Film Developing Database


----------

